# where in the world is David



## Icarus (May 5, 2009)

hahaha, I'm sitting in a beach resort lounge full of timehare salespeople and I'm not being targeted.

The salespeople's laptop screens that I glimpsed have shots of screens explaining the RCI advantage and showing places like the Sheraton Vistana Resort.

I'm not in North America. I'm am on a tropical  beach that some say is a top 10 beach but most of you probably never heard of. It's a Gold Crowne resort.

I used a travel agent to arrange this trip hastily during my vacation. I didn't know it was a timeshare. When I saw the "pitch", I thought of my friends at TUG.

Where am I?

-David


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2009)

what's really amazing is how these things are the same no matter where you are. The guy just stood up and asked for everybody's attention, so he could announce their second sale of the evening. There was, of course, a round of applause. Was it from the other time share salespeople or everybody in the room? hahaha.

-David


----------



## applegirl (May 5, 2009)

I don't know where you are but I'd like to be there!

Janna


----------



## Transit (May 5, 2009)

I'll take a guess.  Thailand.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2009)

I would bet Mexico, but that isn't very specific.   Or maybe one of the Wyndham resorts in the Bahamas that are mandatory all inclusive.  Also not very specific.


----------



## short (May 5, 2009)

Poipu Beach, Kuaui


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2009)

Nihi Kai in Koloa very recently started showing up in last minute inventory pretty often on RCI for 9,000 points.  I didn't know it was a timeshare.  

What a deal that would be for David when island hopping.  

That couldn't be it, could it?


----------



## Elan (May 5, 2009)

He's NOT in North America..........



Icarus said:


> I'm not in North America. I'm am on a tropical  beach that some say is a top 10 beach but most of you probably never heard of. It's a Gold Crowne resort.
> 
> -David


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 5, 2009)

Dave,

Any chance you're near the Great Barrier Reef?

But wherever the Golden Brick Road took you - have a great vacation.


Richard


----------



## LisaH (May 5, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any chance you're near the Great Barrier Reef?
> 
> ...



Or South Pacific like Tahiti or Fiji?


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2009)

Boracay in the PI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nihi Kai in Koloa very recently started showing up in last minute inventory pretty often on RCI for 9,000 points.  I didn't know it was a timeshare.
> 
> What a deal that would be for David when island hopping.
> 
> That couldn't be it, could it?



Not a chance.  Nihi Kai is not beachfront, and there certainly isn't an ongoing sales program.  Nihi Kai was built and sold almost entirely as whole ownership.  IIRC the timeshare program is only three or four units.  I have no idea how those units ended up being sold as timeshare.  Somebody at Grantham, the property manager, told me that the developer had three or four unsold units and decided to sell those as a timeshare, but it doesn't make sense to me that a developer would take the last three or four unsold units and go to the expense and effort of creating a timeshare program just for those units. 



Elan said:


> > Originally Posted by Icarus  View Post
> >
> > I'm not in North America. I'm am on a tropical beach that some say is a top 10 beach but most of you probably never heard of. It's a Gold Crowne resort.
> >
> ...



Hawai'i is not in North America.  

But he can't be at Po'ipu because he says at a beach most of us have never heard of.


----------



## Elan (May 5, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Hawai'i is not in North America.
> 
> But he can't be at Po'ipu because he says at a beach most of us have never heard of.



  I thought someone mentioned Mexico.


----------



## wackymother (May 5, 2009)

How about Dubai?


----------



## NWL (May 5, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any chance you're near the Great Barrier Reef?
> 
> ...



That is my guess, too.  And I also echo Richard's wish for a great vacation!

Cheers!

p.s. You will tell us eventually, right?


----------



## LisaH (May 5, 2009)

wackymother said:


> How about Dubai?





Icarus said:


> I'm not in North America. I'm am on a tropical  beach that some say is a top 10 beach but most of you probably never heard of. It's a Gold Crowne resort.



Good thinking but I don't consider Dubai as tropical


----------



## wackymother (May 5, 2009)

LisaH said:


> Good thinking but I don't consider Dubai as tropical



I realized that...but I figured, in Dubai they have so much money they might be able to simulate a tropical landscape. And it appears they have! Take a look....

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/lemeridien/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1897


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 5, 2009)

He must be at a Sheraton.  I think that was a clue.


----------



## philemer (May 5, 2009)

Phuket, Thailand.


----------



## Wonka (May 5, 2009)

Are you in Scranton, PA?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not a chance.  Nihi Kai is not beachfront, and there certainly isn't an ongoing sales program.  Nihi Kai was built and sold almost entirely as whole ownership.  IIRC the timeshare program is only three or four units.  I have no idea how those units ended up being sold as timeshare.  Somebody at Grantham, the property manager, told me that the developer had three or four unsold units and decided to sell those as a timeshare, but it doesn't make sense to me that a developer would take the last three or four unsold units and go to the expense and effort of creating a timeshare program just for those units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Steve, 
We just got back from our 16 days on Kauai and forgot to drive by this resort, while on the sunny south side for our one day in Koloa.  I didn't know where it was, but someone at the Smith's luau two years ago told us it was oceanfront, and that was where they were staying.   Is it nice?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hi Steve,
> We just got back from our 16 days on Kauai and forgot to drive by this resort, while on the sunny south side for our one day in Koloa.  I didn't know where it was, but someone at the Smith's luau two years ago told us it was oceanfront, and that was where they were staying.   Is it nice?


It's across the street from the boogie boarding area to east of Brenneke's, at the extreme end of the Po'pu beach area.  Nihi Kai is a relatively large project with lots of buildings.  The lot gets wider the further more distant from the road, so there are a buildings that are directly across the road from the beach.  The lot does have some slope upward toward the rear, so buildings further from the road do get some ocean view, though the view is more obstructed the more distant you are from the road.

IIRC - the timeshare units are at the rear of the property, and have little to no ocean view.

I've never seen inside any of the units; from the outside they appear to be pretty basic.

I didn't mention before - they are all fixed weeks.


----------



## grest (May 5, 2009)

Somewhere in the Canary Islands?
Connie


----------



## UWSurfer (May 5, 2009)

I'm guessing the Lifestyle Tropical Beach Resort, in Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic.


----------



## Ginny (May 5, 2009)

My wild guess is Goa, India.

--Ginny


----------



## dmbrand (May 5, 2009)

My guess is Le Meridien, Bora Bora.


----------



## thinze3 (May 5, 2009)

He was typing at 8am my time (CDT) so most likely he was a minimum of 4 hours east of here, but probably 8.

My guess is on the Mediterranean - Spain, Italy or Greece.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 6, 2009)

My first thought was Goa, too.  Fits the great beach part, and most people wouldn't think of it.

Fern


----------



## Icarus (May 6, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Boracay in the PI.



Yeah, but you should have been disqualified  I knew you would figure it out, Rick.

We moved to a different hotel today. I really hated our room there, but the manager, Joey, was a great guy. We're now staying at the Boracay Regency. Having a great time here. I got to watch the Pacquio fight in PI with my friends brothers. (it just worked out that way, completely unplanned.)

-David


----------



## Icarus (May 6, 2009)

Wonka said:


> Are you in Scranton, PA?



hahaha, you get honorable mention for the most off the wall guess.

Phuket? Yeah, I love that place, and I considered going there too until I realized it was monsoon season now. (I forgot until I saw how cheap the hotels were, and that jogged my memory enough to check the temps there).

-David


----------



## Glynda (May 6, 2009)

*Cool*



Icarus said:


> Yeah, but you should have been disqualified  I knew you would figure it out, Rick.
> 
> We moved to a different hotel today. I really hated our room there, but the manager, Joey, was a great guy. We're now staying at the Boracay Regency. Having a great time here. I got to watch the Pacquio fight in PI with my friends brothers. (it just worked out that way, completely unplanned.)
> 
> -David



Cool.  Not a destination I've ever even thought of.  Googling showed some beautiful beaches.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's across the street from the boogie boarding area to east of Brenneke's, at the extreme end of the Po'pu beach area.  Nihi Kai is a relatively large project with lots of buildings.  The lot gets wider the further more distant from the road, so there are a buildings that are directly across the road from the beach.  The lot does have some slope upward toward the rear, so buildings further from the road do get some ocean view, though the view is more obstructed the more distant you are from the road.
> 
> IIRC - the timeshare units are at the rear of the property, and have little to no ocean view.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying the location.  

We sat on Poipu Beach for a while, and I think part of the Marriott was right next to the park, but I wasn't sure.  I wish I would have remembered to look.  

We truly loved our trip this year and will never island hop again.  Not that we don't want to go to the other islands, but because we just don't like losing that travel day and, added bonus, we saved that cash money for the hop. 

Sorry for hijacking your thread, David.  I was thinking since you lived in paradise, you would just want to stick around there.


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Yeah, but you should have been disqualified  I knew you would figure it out, Rick.
> 
> We moved to a different hotel today. I really hated our room there, but the manager, Joey, was a great guy. We're now staying at the Boracay Regency. Having a great time here. I got to watch the Pacquio fight in PI with my friends brothers. (it just worked out that way, completely unplanned.)
> 
> -David



Hey I won something!!!    

I guess it has something to do with my "Filipina" connection!  

Will you be able to post some pictures?  There is no doubt that Cora and I have dreamed about laying on the beaches of Boracay.


----------



## taffy19 (May 6, 2009)

Yes, please post some pictures, David. I already saw some just now on the Internet but yours will mean more to us in the TUG community.  

Is it very humid there or not too bad?


----------



## Icarus (May 6, 2009)

I will post some when I get a chance. We're off to the pool now.

Yes, it's very hot and humid here. There was no breeze at all when we arrived. Then yesterday, a small breeze kicked in, making it much nicer. The water in the sea is very warm, crystal clear, sandy bottom, with some sea weed (small bits, not like the kelp in California.)

It's nice in the evening. very balmy.

Last night we ate at one of the hotel restaurants on the beach, where you pick your own food and they cook it on the grill. They have tables under a little canopy set up on their beach, and what seems like a 5 or 10 to 1 ratio of staff to patrons. I picked two giant prawns and Melanie picked a giant piece of squid. The squid was sliced up and apparently it shrinks when you cook it. Nonetheless, there was more than enough for both of us. It was delicious, along with the creamy soup they served us. It was served with rice, of course, some sort of garnish, in a nice presentation.

-David

Melanie says the garnish was pickled papaya.


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

Unedited, straight from the camera ...

















​


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

The first one is on the small boat from the boat harbor in Cataclan to Boracay Beach.


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

If it has a swim-up bar, I'm there  One of 3 pools at the Boracay Regency ...






Mango and strawberrie smoothie ... yummm


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

one lucky guy ...


----------



## Glynda (May 7, 2009)

*Lookin' good.*

Lookin' good, David!  Thanks for the photos.  Looks like a great place.  You said warm without a breeze.  How warm?




Icarus said:


> one lucky guy ...


----------



## Zac495 (May 7, 2009)

LOVE your pictures!!!!


----------



## 3kids4me (May 7, 2009)

Nice pictures.  And your daughter is amazing with the sand sculptures!


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> Nice pictures.  And your daughter is amazing with the sand sculptures!



Thanks.

hahaha, which one do you think is my daughter?

That picture is my friend Melanie with some local girl on the beach doing the sand sculpture.

-David


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Lookin' good, David!  Thanks for the photos.  Looks like a great place.  You said warm without a breeze.  How warm?



On the day we arrived, it was very very warm. Maybe the actual temp was about 32C? But there was no breeze at all and it's humid here, so it felt hotter. The next day, the breeze kicked in, it was still warm, but a little more comfortable. Then today, there was a t-storm around 2:00PM, and there was a much better breeze after that. The evenings are what I call balmy .. warm summer nights. The days are hot, but you can get in the relatively warm water anytime.

It's definitely not Hawaii weather here. It's SE Asia and SE Asia gets very hot unless you are go between Dec - Feb.

The nearest place I can find the weather for is Caticlan, which is where the airport is. http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Caticlan, PI&wuSelect=WEATHER&MR=1

Keep in mind, I'm only here for 3 nights in Boracay. I don't really know what's "normal" here.

-David


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

Dinner ...


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

Shopping?


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

Rick (Ricoba) .. Here is your prize ...  









Melanie says it's spelled wrong, but it was the real deal (inside the box, to keep them warm). I'm wondering if it's a different dialect to spell it with an "O".

For everybody else, Balut is a Filipino "delicacy". You don't want to know what it is. No, I won't eat it.

-David


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2009)

Icarus said:


> *Shopping?*



I'll take the medium-size beige/green one on the left in the middle, thanks. 

Great pics, beautiful place!


----------



## ricoba (May 7, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Rick (Ricoba) .. Here is your prize ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks Dave.....I'll take a dozen....:hysterical: :hysterical: 

Even Cora, isn't a big fan of Balut....

But thanks for the thought!


----------



## Elsie Mae (May 7, 2009)

How about Costa Rica?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 7, 2009)

Icarus said:


> On the day we arrived, it was very very warm. Maybe the actual temp was about 32C? But there was no breeze at all and it's humid here, so it felt hotter. The next day, the breeze kicked in, it was still warm, but a little more comfortable. Then today, there was a t-storm around 2:00PM, and there was a much better breeze after that. The evenings are what I call balmy .. warm summer nights. The days are hot, but you can get in the relatively warm water anytime.
> 
> It's definitely not Hawaii weather here. It's SE Asia and SE Asia gets very hot unless you are go between Dec - Feb.
> 
> The nearest place I can find the weather for is Caticlan, which is where the airport is. http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Caticlan, PI&wuSelect=WEATHER&MR=1 Keep in mind, I'm only here for 3 nights in Boracay. I don't really know what's "normal" here. -David



Here's a weather forecast for Boracay for today and thru Monday May 11th - from the Weather Network

More info about Boracay weather

See this link for a live web cam of Boracay Beach

and for a more detailed description: Weather in Boracay:Amihan and Habigat

Dave,

My Fillipino friend says you should try the Balut - just close your eyes when you do so.

Sounds like you're having a great trip.

Richard


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2009)

ricoba said:


> ... Balut....





MULTIZ321 said:


> ... try the Balut - just close your eyes when you do so.



No way, no how!  That looks DISGUSTING.


----------



## ricoba (May 7, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> No way, no how!  That looks DISGUSTING.



My thoughts exactly!  

And I am very happily married to a Filipina.


----------



## M. Henley (May 7, 2009)

*Well...*

...it shore ain't Wiswell, Kentucky.


----------



## Glynda (May 7, 2009)

*Looks like...*

Looks like high 80's.  That wouldn't be bad!


----------



## Glynda (May 7, 2009)

*Orange...*



Icarus said:


> Shopping?



Orange striped one in the back.


----------



## Glynda (May 7, 2009)

*Eeeewwwww*



ricoba said:


> Oh thanks Dave.....I'll take a dozen....:hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Even Cora, isn't a big fan of Balut....
> 
> But thanks for the thought!



Eeeeewwwwwww!!!!


----------



## pjrose (May 7, 2009)

Balut - Is it crunchy (b/c of the beak and bones)?


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave,
> 
> My Fillipino friend says you should try the Balut - just close your eyes when you do so.
> 
> Richard



I have other Filipino friends that tell me that too, but I think I will be very happy living my entire life without eating Balut. Melanie doesn't eat it either, and she owns a local's Filipino restaurant in Manilla. (Her sister runs it for her. Melanie works overseas .. she's here on her vacation also.)

Glynda, if you go, check out Mandalla Spa. I think you would like it. This place (Boracay Regency) is really nice also, but I'm sure the Mandalla Spa is on another level. We haven't seen it.

-David


----------



## taffy19 (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures, David.  I love the idea of crystal clear and warm water.  Any snorkeling or diving there?  

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Great pictures, David.  I love the idea of crystal clear and warm water.  Any snorkeling or diving there?
> 
> Enjoy yourself.



Yes, there's supposed to be good diving here, and there are several PADI dive centers. We didn't go snorkeling or diving. I think the reefs are on the end and the other side of the island, because it's a sandy bottom near the hotels we stayed at.

You can rent one of those boats (they have different sizes) and take a short or long island hopping trip. One of them was telling us they would take us to a few snorkeling spots, then stop at some restaurant for lunch, and continue around the island. It's all very inexpensive. Not sure about the prices for diving. Diving is never cheap, anywhere I've been.

-David


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 8, 2009)

According to my diving friend who had spent 5+ winters of 4-5 months each in the PI, diving is cheap and good in the RP.  I don't remember all the islands he was doing in the PI for all that length of time.  But this is his second winter back in the states.  He originally looked at moving to the RP; back to working FT as he needs the medical insurance.

Can't ask him tonight as to his recommended/favorite RP diving places as the doctor only called me a couple of hours ago that surgery went well on replacing the "ball" of his left shoulder socket and he was being moved to recovery.  It was nitrigin bubbles from diving that killed the bone.  Socket did not have to be replaced; it wasn't "too bad".  One of his hips is next in 6 months.  He just finished rehab on his replacement knee surgery from March 6th.  Good thing he can work from home.

Just be smart about any diving - he admits to getting "bit" with the bubbles in the RP.


----------



## Glynda (May 8, 2009)

*Sounds...*



Icarus said:


> I have other Filipino friends that tell me that too, but I think I will be very happy living my entire life without eating Balut. Melanie doesn't eat it either, and she owns a local's Filipino restaurant in Manilla. (Her sister runs it for her. Melanie works overseas .. she's here on her vacation also.)
> 
> Glynda, if you go, check out Mandalla Spa. I think you would like it. This place (Boracay Regency) is really nice also, but I'm sure the Mandalla Spa is on another level. We haven't seen it.
> 
> -David



Sounds wonderful but like a *very* long plane ride from the East Coast.


----------



## Icarus (May 8, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Sounds wonderful but like a *very* long plane ride from the East Coast.



Fly to LA or SFO, stay for a few days, then fly to Hawaii for a few days, then off to Manilla on the non-stop flight from Honolulu, stay for a night or two at the Hyatt or any of the other 5-star hotels in town to recover from the 10+ hour flight to Manila, then fly down to Caticlan (short flight on a turbo-prop aircraft) visit the Mandalla Spa, then back to Manila for an overnight stay, then on to Hong Kong  or even Singapore for some shopping and sightseeing, then back to the East Coast.  Or keep going in the same direction, and visit several cities in Europe on the way home.

-David


----------



## Glynda (May 8, 2009)

*Now that....*



Icarus said:


> Fly to LA or SFO, stay for a few days, then fly to Hawaii for a few days, then off to Manilla on the non-stop flight from Honolulu, stay for a night or two at the Hyatt or any of the other 5-star hotels in town to recover from the 10+ hour flight to Manila, then fly down to Caticlan (short flight on a turbo-prop aircraft) visit the Mandalla Spa, then back to Manila for an overnight stay, then on to Hong Kong  or even Singapore for some shopping and sightseeing, then back to the East Coast.  Or keep going in the same direction, and visit several cities in Europe on the way home.
> 
> -David



Now *THAT *sounds like a plan.


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2009)

Public transit in Hong Kong. The Disneyland line of the Hong Kong MTR.

The inside of the train is plush, and decorated in the same theme.

Hong Kong has one of the world's best transit systems.


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2009)

One of the performers in the parade.


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2009)

View from our room (through the thick glass). Sheraton Hotel & Towers in Tsim Tsa Tsui, Kowloon.

One of the most prominent signs on the HKG skylines is "AIG".


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2009)

That's a striking building in the center across the water, the low one with the fansail roofline?  What is it?


----------



## taffy19 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.  It looks like a wonderful trip!


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> That's a striking building in the center across the water, the low one with the fansail roofline?  What is it?



Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center.

http://www.hkcec.com.hk/english/photogallery/gallery_cv.php

-David


----------



## pedro47 (May 12, 2009)

Things has really change in the far east in 40 years.  Your pictures are very nice and really shows a different culture in 2009.


----------



## Icarus (May 15, 2009)

View from the peak, looking back towards or hotel across the harbor. It was a very hazy day in HK. I was able to enhance the photo a bit with picasa3 so you can see more of the detail.


----------



## Icarus (May 15, 2009)

Hong Kong trolley.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 3, 2009)

These are too easy ... so, exactly where am I?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## JudyH (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahhhhhh, Sydney.  How beautiful.  Great pics, thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2009)

Icarus said:


> These are too easy ... so, exactly where am I?



I LOVE IT!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course it's Sydney 

Where, exactly?

It was pouring rain on me two minutes before that picture was taken.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, I'm at the top of the Sydney Harbour Bridge

http://www.bridgeclimb.com

I signed up for the Discovery Climb, and I was the only one on it, with Ash, the climb "leader". When we got to the top it started pouring rain for about 10 minutes, then that shower passed and it cleared up a bit. I was a bit apprehensive about it, because of the weather, but they pretty much do it rain or shine, and I had already pre-paid. They give you a suit, so you blend in with the bridge and rain pants and attached (everything you take is attached to you or your suit) is a fleece and a rain jacket and a hat, and gloves, if you want them. It was pretty cool.

Their web site is pretty interesting.

-David


----------



## optimist (Jun 4, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Their web site is pretty interesting.
> 
> -David




You can actually experience the panoramic view from the top of the bridge. It's an awesome view.  Lucky you!


----------

